# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Bleach will be more precious than gold when SHTF

## Pregnar Kraps

*Bleach will be more precious than gold when SHTF*




It has a shelf life of only one year!  :Jawdrop: 

It breaks down in cold temps.  :Jawdrop: 

1 gal. of Clorox can purify 3,800 gallons of water.  :Jawdrop: 

(All according to the guy in the video.)

----------

Montana (07-04-2015),usfan (07-05-2015)

----------


## Fungus Mcgee

What's so good about bleach?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> What's so good about bleach?


Do you not want to watch the video and find out?

 :Geez:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Purifying Salt Water / Distill*




*Uploaded on Jan 22, 2012*
How to make a stove top or camp fire distill for purifying salt water



Nifty method of making sea water drinkable.

EDIT: Also essential if there are harmful chemicals in the water. Filtration, boiling and bleach will not make arsenic or lead or etc. chemicals disappear.

Distillation is essential in that case.

EDIT 2: Ooops. Distillation will not remove ALL chemicals.

I just found that out from watching this video to the end.




@9:46

----------

Fungus Mcgee (07-04-2015)

----------


## Montana

Salt is also a useful supply to stock up on.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (07-04-2015)

----------


## Rudy2D

> What's so good about bleach?


What's so good about Yo' Mama?

----------

Pregnar Kraps (07-04-2015)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> What's so good about Yo' Mama?


Doesn't bleach kill Fungus?

----------

Pregnar Kraps (07-04-2015),usfan (07-05-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Doesn't bleach kill Fungus?




Yes yes it does.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-04-2015),Pregnar Kraps (07-04-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

If only there were some way to use it in the ether net.

----------


## Sheldonna

> *Bleach will be more precious than gold when SHTF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a shelf life of only one year! 
> 
> It breaks down in cold temps. 
> 
> ...


And hydrogen peroxide for infections, when no antibiotics are available.  Can't even imagine how many people died from minor infections that turned into major ones in the olde days.  Rubbing alcohol is another item you want to have 'on hand'.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (07-04-2015)

----------


## michaelr

No! Bleach breaks down to quick.

UV water purifiers run from a couple hundred to a couple grand. Some require pumps some don't. The benefits are no chemicals, very safe, easy, cheap, UV is a natural energy, long lasting, and fairly inexpensive. Many municipalities are using UV for those same reasons. 

Here is a UV 'Pen' for water purification....SteriPEN Ultra

Not bad for a hundred bucks hey?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> What's so good about Yo' Mama?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> No! Bleach breaks down to quick.
> 
> UV water purifiers run from a couple hundred to a couple grand. Some require pumps some don't. The benefits are no chemicals, very safe, easy, cheap, UV is a natural energy, long lasting, and fairly inexpensive. Many municipalities are using UV for those same reasons. 
> 
> Here is a UV 'Pen' for water purification....SteriPEN Ultra
> 
> Not bad for a hundred bucks hey?


Not bad if, during a disaster when the S has HTF, you have the $100.

Not bad if your batteries remain good.

Not bad if you don't need to purify lots of water or several/many containers at the same time and as quickly as possible.

A gallon of bleach costs about $5.00. It's potency needs to be assured by replacing it every few months, as opposed to batteries which have useful lives measured in hours and cost more (depending on the type) and may be impossible to obtain in an emergency.

By all means, use the UV method if you have it and it is useful to you.

This is more practical.

And nothing says you can't have BOTH as well as other methods of purifying/distilling water.

*Emergency Water Purification Calculator*

 This *calculator* requires the use of *Javascript*  enabled and capable browsers. In an emergency, to purify drinking  water, two methods are most often used. They are boiling the water and  adding chlorine (household bleach, such as Chlorox) to it. This  calculator determines the quantity of bleach and water mixture to meet  the desired emergency water purification mixture, based on the condition  of the target water. Most emergency experts and health officials  suggest a mixture of 8 drops of bleach to a gallon of generally clear  water for best results. Based on environment or cloudiness of the water,  you may want to change the quantity of drops to 16 per gallon of cloudy  or murky water. Enter the maximum possible volume of water container.  The entry should be in gallons. Enter the desired drops of the bleach  per gallon and select the appropriate water condition from the drop down  box. Click on Calculate and read the calculated result in drops that  should be added to the volume of water specified. Please remember that  this is a guideline. 

As suggested by the EPA, vigorous boiling for at least one minute  (preferably more) will kill any disease causing microorganisms present  in water (at altitudes above 5000 feet above sea level, boil for three  to five minutes longer). The flat taste of boiled water can be improved  by pouring it back and forth from one container to another (called  aeration), by allowing it to stand in a closed container for a few  hours, or by adding a small pinch of salt for each quart of water  boiled. When boiling is not practical, chemical disinfection should be  used. Common household bleach contains a chlorine compound that will  disinfect water. The treated water should be mixed thoroughly and  allowed to stand, preferably covered, for 30 minutes. The water should  have a slight chlorine odor; if not, repeat the dosage and allow the  water to stand for an additional 15 minutes. If the treated water has  too strong a chlorine taste, it can be made more pleasing by allowing  the water to stand exposed to the air for a few hours or by pouring it  from one clean container to another several times. 

As suggested by Chlorox (with their permission), this is an excerpt from company published documents.

*Boiling Is Best*
Short of using a very high-quality water filter, this is the most  reliable method for killing microbes and parasites. Bring water to a  rolling boil and keep it simmering for at least several minutes. Add one  minute of boiling to the initial 10 minutes for every 1,000 feet above  sea level. Cover the pot to shorten boiling time and conserve fuel.

*Liquid Clorox Bleach* 
In an emergency, think of this (one gallon of Regular Clorox Bleach) as 3,800 gallons of drinking water.

When the tap water stops flowing, Regular Clorox Bleach isn't just a  laundry-aid, it's a lifesaver. Use it to purify water, and you'll have  something to drink.

It's the same in any natural disaster. As the shock wears off and the  days wear on, the biggest demand is for drinking water. Time after time,  relief crews hand out free Clorox Bleach with simple instructions: use  it to kill bacteria in your water and you'll have purified water to  drink. Here are the general guidelines.

First let water stand until particles settle. Filter the particles if  necessary with layers of cloth, coffee filters, or fine paper towels.  Pour the clear water into an uncontaminated container and add Regular  Clorox Bleach per the below indicated ratio. Mix well. Wait 30 min.  Water should have a slight bleach odor. If not, repeat dose.  Wait 15  min. Sniff again. Keep an eyedropper taped to your emergency bottle of  Clorox Bleach, since purifying small amounts of water requires only a  few drops. Bleach must be fresh for best use and results. See below  suggestions for storage bottle replacement.

Don't pour purified water into contaminated containers. Sanitize water jugs first.

Without water and electricity, even everyday tasks are tough. In lieu of  steaming hot water, sanitize dishes, pots and utensils with a little  Clorox Bleach. Just follow the directions below to keep dishes clean.

Whether you use Clorox Bleach in an emergency or for everyday chores,  it's always an environmentally sound choice. After its work is done,  Clorox Bleach breaks down to little more than salt and water, which is  acceptable anytime.

*Ratio of Clorox Bleach to Water for Purification* 

2 drops of Regular Clorox Bleach per quart of water
8 drops of Regular Clorox Bleach per gallon of water
1/2 teaspoon Regular Clorox Bleach per five gallons of water
If water is cloudy, double the recommended dosages of Clorox Bleach.

Only use Regular Clorox Bleach (not Fresh Scent or Lemon Fresh). To  insure that Clorox Bleach is at its full strength, rotate or replace  your storage bottle minimally every three months.

*Clorox Bleach Sanitizing Solution* 

To sanitize containers and utensils, mix 1 tablespoon Regular Clorox  Bleach with one gallon of water. Always wash and rinse items first, then  let each item soak in Clorox Bleach Sanitizing Solution for 2 minutes.  Drain and air dry.



*EMERGENCY WATER PURIFICATION VOLUME CALCULATION*

 Required Data Entry

Target Water Volume
 Gallons

Desired Bleach Saturation
 Drops Per Gallon

 Water Condition









http://www.csgnetwork.com/h2oemergencypurifycalc.html

EDIT: After watching the video for the UV light device i am more impressed. It seems like a neat idea. However, it needs to be recharged and if you have no power source, (Hurricane Katrina, HUGE Earthquake a la Haiti, widespread civil insurrection, EMP event, storms which knock out your power for more than a week and etc.) the pen may no longer be an option.

----------


## michaelr

> *Emergency Water Purification Calculator*
> 
>  This *calculator* requires the use of *Javascript*  enabled and capable browsers. In an emergency, to purify drinking  water, two methods are most often used. They are boiling the water and  adding chlorine (household bleach, such as Chlorox) to it. This  calculator determines the quantity of bleach and water mixture to meet  the desired emergency water purification mixture, based on the condition  of the target water. Most emergency experts and health officials  suggest a mixture of 8 drops of bleach to a gallon of generally clear  water for best results. Based on environment or cloudiness of the water,  you may want to change the quantity of drops to 16 per gallon of cloudy  or murky water. Enter the maximum possible volume of water container.  The entry should be in gallons. Enter the desired drops of the bleach  per gallon and select the appropriate water condition from the drop down  box. Click on Calculate and read the calculated result in drops that  should be added to the volume of water specified. Please remember that  this is a guideline. 
> 
> As suggested by the EPA, vigorous boiling for at least one minute  (preferably more) will kill any disease causing microorganisms present  in water (at altitudes above 5000 feet above sea level, boil for three  to five minutes longer). The flat taste of boiled water can be improved  by pouring it back and forth from one container to another (called  aeration), by allowing it to stand in a closed container for a few  hours, or by adding a small pinch of salt for each quart of water  boiled. When boiling is not practical, chemical disinfection should be  used. Common household bleach contains a chlorine compound that will  disinfect water. The treated water should be mixed thoroughly and  allowed to stand, preferably covered, for 30 minutes. The water should  have a slight chlorine odor; if not, repeat the dosage and allow the  water to stand for an additional 15 minutes. If the treated water has  too strong a chlorine taste, it can be made more pleasing by allowing  the water to stand exposed to the air for a few hours or by pouring it  from one clean container to another several times. 
> 
> As suggested by Chlorox (with their permission), this is an excerpt from company published documents.
> 
> *Boiling Is Best*
> ...


I get all that, and in a pinch it's fine. Bleach has a short shelf life. Once its open it begins to breakdown. Unopened you might get a year. Then it's still bleach, and bleach is not to good for you.

I showed an alternative, one that I think is better. 

This ain't my fight. Good luck.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (07-05-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Doesn't bleach kill Fungus?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-05-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> If only there were some way to use it in the ether net.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Montana

Salt is another must have.http://www.survivalistboards.com/sho...d.php?t=123904

----------

Pregnar Kraps (07-05-2015)

----------


## Montana

http://www.survivopedia.com/multipurpose-uses-for-salt/

----------

Fungus Mcgee (07-04-2015),Pregnar Kraps (07-05-2015)

----------


## Rudy2D

Download the .pdf on ultraviolet irradiation:  https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...al+irradiation

----------

Pregnar Kraps (07-05-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I get all that, and in a pinch it's fine. Bleach has a short shelf life. Once its open it begins to breakdown. Unopened you might get a year. Then it's still bleach, and bleach is not to good for you.
> 
> I showed an alternative, one that I think is better. 
> 
> This ain't my fight. Good luck.


"And nothing says you can't have BOTH as well as other methods of purifying/distilling water."

----------


## JustPassinThru

Bleach is more useful, sure - but bleach is a lousy medium of trade.

That could be said about anything, compared to any medium of trade.  FOOD is more useful than those stupid pieces of paper with dead white men on them - but I'm not going to get much at Ace if I carry in a sack of McDonald's hamburgers.

Persons with gold will be able to buy what bleach there is.  What will they pay?  Depends on how fast the zombies wise up to the usefulness of bleach and start looting to get it.

----------


## michaelr

> "And nothing says you can't have BOTH as well as other methods of purifying/distilling water."


Right, no problem here. The title sucks but other then that, I think we agree.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Bleach is more useful, sure - but bleach is a lousy medium of trade.
> 
> That could be said about anything, compared to any medium of trade.  FOOD is more useful than those stupid pieces of paper with dead white men on them - but I'm not going to get much at Ace if I carry in a sack of McDonald's hamburgers.
> 
> Persons with gold will be able to buy what bleach there is.  What will they pay?  Depends on how fast the zombies wise up to the usefulness of bleach and start looting to get it.


Again, there is no one answer to every SHTF situation.

But, when faced with survival, you can go 3 minutes without air.

Three days without water.

Three weeks without food.

I've lived without money for long stretches.

Gold _will_ be important.

But in a real _survival_ situation, gold can be meaningless.

When is drinkable water ever meaningless?

Only when you are assured you have more than enough and there will be no scarcity of it.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Okay, folks.

I finally reached the BOTTOM LINE on chlorine bleach.

Make your own from granulated "pool shock."

Ridiculously cheap and ridiculously potent.




> *How to Make Homemade Chlorine Bleach                        * by Erich 
> 
> 
> One  of the main components that you’ll want to have around the house (or  apartment) during a SHTF situation is chlorine bleach. Not only can it  be used for cleaning water (although boiling is hands down more  effective and healthier) it is excellent for keeping things sanitary.
> 
> 
>  Unfortunately, the average shelf life of liquid bleach (being stored  between 50 and 70 degrees Fahrenheit) is around 6 months. After that,  bleach will lose 20% of it’s strength at around the year mark and then  20% each year after that. So if you’re not vigilant about keeping it  rotated, chances are when you need it for disinfecting water or to keep  things clean you’ll be fresh out of bleach and luck.
> 
> 
> ...


http://tacticalintelligence.net/blog...e-chlorine.htm

----------


## usfan

It will completely depend on the level of shit that is hitting the fan.  Will ALL infrastructure be gone, or just some?  Will it be 'mad max', or 'cold mountain'?  Will there be total anarchy, or some degree of order?  These are impossible to predict, but i'm guessing that total anarchy will not come.  Humans don't like that, & they will band together to promote some kind of order.  The currency may well collapse, or undergo some drastic reform to keep it functional.  A lot of people will continue to use the currency, IF steps are made to stabilize it.  England had to do that with the Pound, back in the mid 20th century.  Bretton Woods had mandated a fixed exchange with the dollar, but it did not 'float' so that the economic engineers could manipulate it.  In less than 10 yrs, they ended that system, & returned to floating fiat.

But in any shtf scenario, the cities will be the hardest hit, & will suffer the most.  crime is already rampant there, & looting, murder, & lawlessness will only increase.  The best strategy for any shtf apocalypse is to avoid the big cities.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It will completely depend on the level of shit that is hitting the fan.  Will ALL infrastructure be gone, or just some?  Will it be 'mad max', or 'cold mountain'?  Will there be total anarchy, or some degree of order?  These are impossible to predict, but *i'm guessing that total anarchy will not come.  Humans don't like that, & they will band together to promote some kind of order. * The currency may well collapse, or undergo some drastic reform to keep it functional.  A lot of people will continue to use the currency, IF steps are made to stabilize it.  England had to do that with the Pound, back in the mid 20th century.  Bretton Woods had mandated a fixed exchange with the dollar, but it did not 'float' so that the economic engineers could manipulate it.  In less than 10 yrs, they ended that system, & returned to floating fiat.
> 
> But in any shtf scenario, the cities will be the hardest hit, & will suffer the most.  crime is already rampant there, & looting, murder, & lawlessness will only increase.  The best strategy for any shtf apocalypse is to avoid the big cities.


Humans don't like it.  But Dumbo-cRat activists want it.

That's WHY they're injecting so MANY sorts of various chaos and calamity.  Open borders brings the spectre of terrible disease.  Iran with nuclear missiles means nuclear war.  Print up trillions of dollars out of nothing and release them to the banksters, and eventually the economy WILL collapse.

While this is happening, all the social institutions, the church, the family, the youth organizations, the neighborhoods...are ALL under fire.  THEY JUST WANT COLLAPSE OF AMERICA - they're lighting fires every place they can put a match.

How will it go?  I think with armed assault...FROM GOVERNMENT, against Middle America.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> It will completely depend on the level of shit that is hitting the fan.  Will ALL infrastructure be gone, or just some?  Will it be 'mad max', or 'cold mountain'?  Will there be total anarchy, or some degree of order?  These are impossible to predict, but i'm guessing that total anarchy will not come.  Humans don't like that, & they will band together to promote some kind of order.  The currency may well collapse, or undergo some drastic reform to keep it functional.  A lot of people will continue to use the currency, IF steps are made to stabilize it.  England had to do that with the Pound, back in the mid 20th century.  Bretton Woods had mandated a fixed exchange with the dollar, but it did not 'float' so that the economic engineers could manipulate it.  In less than 10 yrs, they ended that system, & returned to floating fiat.
> 
> But in any shtf scenario, the cities will be the hardest hit, & will suffer the most.  crime is already rampant there, & looting, murder, & lawlessness will only increase.  The best strategy for any shtf apocalypse is to avoid the big cities.


Hope for the best.

Prepare for the worst.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Ultima 40542 T.K.O. Chlorinating Shock Treatment for Swimming Pools, 1-Pound*

                                                                                                                                                                  by                                                            Ultima 
                         12 customer reviews                      

                                                                                                                                             |                            5 answered questions             


 List Price:
$114.06

Price:
         $14.42                                                                                                                                      & *FREE Shipping* on orders over $35. Details

You Save:
$99.64                                                    (87%)



                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Size:                                                        1-Pack                           



 Premium super-fast acting chlorine boost takes cloudy water and turns it clear Extremely effective spring start-up shock treatment 73% Calcium Hypochlorite


*Special Shipping Information*:  This product may not be available for 1 or 2 day shipping due to  federal regulations that require it to ship via ground ship methods  only.  This product can only be shipped within the 48 contiguous states.                      

















 *Customer Questions & Answers*

        1     
vote        

                                                      can this be stored and used to purify water and if so, what is the ratio of shock to water                                  
                                        A:           
                                                                                            See this: http://survivalblog.com/letter-re-di...rinking-water/ 
                            Christopher de Vidal               answered on August 6, 2014                                     

                     See more answers (1)                    

        0          
votes   

                                                      What are the other ingredients besides Calcium Hypochlorate?                                  
                                        A:           
                                                                                         Accoring to the msds
Calcium carbonate < 5%
Calcium chlorate <5%            see more      
                            Adam Hauke               answered on October 3, 2014                                     

                     See more answers (1)                    


                                                      Are there any other chemicals or algaecides?  I am looking  for a product I can use to purify water in an emergency situation.                                  
                                        A:           
                                                                                         I would hesitate to make an absolute statement here.  The label  indicates the product has "Other Ingredients" as 27%.  (The calcium  hypochlorite is 73%.)  The label also speaks of "algae control"--but  then says, after using this product,  to choose a separate algaecide .   All of the warnings on the label deal with the            see more      
                            Richard LeNoir               answered on March 25, 2015                                     

                     See more answers (1)                    

        0          
votes   

                                                      Can this be used to make whitening bleach for laundry?                                  
                                        A:           
                                                                                            I believe so, however you would need to use a very small amount.                                             
                            Amir Shoshan               answered on June 9, 2015                                     


           See more answered questions (1)          


*Customer Reviews*

          12    
                                  4.6 out of 5 stars                        
  5 star

 75%

 4 star

 8%

 3 star

 17%

       2 star

       0%

       1 star

       0%


See all 12 customer reviews                                                        Share your thoughts with other customers            
         Write a customer review        

*Most Helpful Customer Reviews*

                               5 of 5 people found the following review helpful

If you are ever going to create an emergency kit, this is the #1 item to buy

                           By          S. Siegel     on September 13, 2014

Size: 1-Pack     Verified Purchase             2 tablespoons of this shock treatment into 3 cups (24 oz) of water  should approximate the chemical makeup of bleach.  8 drops of bleach  into a gallon of water (leave it for 30 minutes to do its thing) should  kill many common bacteria and viruses in contaminated water.  Won't do  much for parasites so you'll have to filter them out first.

This  is the "recipe" I received when trying to figure out how to store  chlorine to purify water in an emergency.  Given the size of this back  of shock, you can probably treat over 10,000 gallons of water, so a must  have if you want to be prepared for the worst.  Any basic survival  filter than can filter objects over 3 microns in size will take care of  the parasites.  The bleach should take care of the vast majority of  remaining microbes in the water.  This is similar to how many municipal  water systems clean water for home use.

BTW, I take no credit nor  assume any responsibility for that so called recipe.  You can do your  own math or check out the CDC's website for information on purifying  water with bleach.  Boiling water is really the only way to ensure  you're killing off harmful parasites, bacteria, mold, and viruses. 

Comment                      Was this review helpful to you?                 Yes No 

            2 of 2 people found the following review helpfulreasonable pricing on the Ultima 40542 T.K.O. Chlorinating Shock Treatment, fast shipping.

                      By          John G. Kierecki     on November 23, 2014

Size: 1-Pack     Verified Purchase             very fast shipping and reasonable pricing on the Ultima 40542 T.K.O.  Chlorinating Shock Treatment.  Store in glass jar(mason/ball) tightly  lidded if you plan to keep longer than 6 months, as moisture could  potentially make the bag degrade.  Will buy from this vendor again.  A  +++++++++++ 




http://www.amazon.com/Ultima-40542-C...+73+pool+shock

----------

Old Navy (08-28-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Letter Re: Disinfecting Your Drinking Water*

                                                                   Hugh,

 I have noticed over the years that when I read about water  purification during bad times that Calcium Hypochlorite is mentioned as  the way to go for storage and use. Typically, it is suggested to buy an  abundance of the material so one can be charitable and pass out small  plastic bags of the chemical with instructions for its use to purify  water. I’ve never before seen simple and concise instructions that  ANYONE could understand for treating drinking water with Calcium Hypochlorite.


 Using what I’ve gleaned from the Internet, with numerous revisions, I  believe I have the information that one would need to properly use the  Calcium Hypochlorite for water purification all here. “Calcium  Hypochlorite” is one of the best chemical disinfectants for water, much  better than household bleach. It destroys a variety of disease-causing  organisms, including bacteria, yeast, fungus, spores, and viruses and is  much more stable than liquid chlorine.


*How to Disinfect Water Using “Calcium Hypochlorite”*

 Using granular Calcium Hypochlorite to disinfect water is a two-step  process. “Mix only in a Plastic or Glass container, NOT METAL!!” 


To make a stock of liquid chlorine solution: dissolve 1 heaping  teaspoon (about one-quarter of an ounce) of high-test (70%) granular  calcium hypochlorite for each two gallons (eight liters) of water. (This  liquid mixture is the stock that you will use to treat your drinking  water.)To disinfect water, add one part of the liquid chlorine solution to  100 parts water to be treated; stir thoroughly with clean wooden or  plastic spoon until hypochlorite crystals dissolve.Example: 6 oz of liquid solution treats about 4.75 gallons of water in a five gallon bucket. (4.75 gal = 608 oz. of water)Let the mixture sit at least 30 minutes or more before use. 
 Be sure to ration the dry granular calcium hypochlorite, since once  it is made into a liquid solution, it will begin to degrade and  eventually become useless as a disinfectant. This means you should make  your liquid chlorine solution in small batches, enough for just a few  weeks at a time.


 An advantage of using calcium hypochlorite to disinfect water is that  a little goes a very long way. A 1-pound bag of calcium hypochlorite in  granular form will treat up to 10,000 gallons of drinking water. 


 Just remember:


1 cup or 1/2 pint=8oz;1 pint=16oz;1 quart=32oz;½ gal=64oz;1 gal=128oz;12.5 gal=1600oz 
 – Yukon Jon



http://survivalblog.com/letter-re-di...rinking-water/

----------


## JustPassinThru

We don't KNOW how TSHTF.

It could be anything from a dollar collapse to a race riot and UN "Peacekeeper" occupation, consisting of single, horny Chinese blue-helmets.

Buying swimming-pool disinfectant might probably be worthless.  We could be reduced to animalism.  Or made into slaves.
NO.   ONE.   KNOWS.

Does chlorine bleach corrupt with time?

----------


## Rudy2D

> Calcium Hypochlorite (pool shock) is sold in  a solid granular form and has a 10 year shelf life when stored in a  cool, dark place.


But would they let you store it at the _Hard Rock Cafe_?

----------


## Rudy2D

> But in any shtf scenario, the cities will be the hardest hit, & will suffer the most.  crime is already rampant there, & looting, murder, & lawlessness will only increase.  The best strategy for any shtf apocalypse is to avoid the big cities.


*Bracken: When The Music Stops*https://westernrifleshooters.wordpre...e-in-violence/

----------

Pregnar Kraps (07-07-2015),usfan (07-07-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> But would they let you store it at the _Hard Rock Cafe_?


Uh, I don't get the reference.

Why do you ask?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> *Bracken: When The Music Stops*
> 
> 
> 
> https://westernrifleshooters.wordpre...e-in-violence/


That's very interesting.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Uh, I don't get the reference.
> 
> Why do you ask?


". . . a  cool, dark place."  


Feeble, I know.   :Smile:

----------


## Dave37

Not all bleaches are the same so you need to be careful. Charcoal filters take out some toxics but they get saturated eventually too.

----------


## Old Navy

This is what you want to purify your water....1 teaspoon, properly dissolved will purify 100gal...stored properly it will last for years....i.e. CALCIUM HYPOCHLORITE

22405.jpg
http://www.hydropool.com/cgi-bin/hyd...-lb/22405.html

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> This is what you want to purify your water....1 teaspoon, properly dissolved will purify 100gal...stored properly it will last for years....i.e. CALCIUM HYPOCHLORITE
> 
> 22405.jpg
> http://www.hydropool.com/cgi-bin/hyd...-lb/22405.html





> This page was created to alert preppers to the Pool Shock dangers, because even 
> splashing around in a chlorinated pool presents serious concerns of toxins.
> 
> *List of Reasons NOT to Disinfect Water with Pool Shock
> 
> **Do not use pool shock to disinfect drinking water in an emergency and here's 
> why:*


- See more at: http://www.happypreppers.com/Pool-shock.html#sthash.LZsz87vP.dpuf

 :Dontknow: 

After doing some more research I feel more confused than I was before I started the thread.

Old Navy, please tell us how you can feel so confident about this brand of pool shock.

 :Smile:

----------

